# Mini Skate Rink - Make money by crafting it and selling



## arbra (Jan 29, 2018)

So, apparently the Mini Skate Rink is the first craftable item that you can actually make money on by crafting it and then selling it.

So it takes 80 snowflakes (which sell for 10 bells each) for a total of 800 bells.  Then it costs 500 bells to craft.  That gives us a total of 1300 bells for the cost of the item.  

The item sells for 1550 bells, so that is an immediate profit of 250 bells for each Mini Skate Rink that is made and then sell.

So after you have crafted the 8 you need for your campsite, and have crafted all of the items,  and you do not know what to do with the extra snowflakes, now you can make money.

--- Arbra


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 29, 2018)

Is 8 the max you can have of it? Why 8 for your campsite?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 29, 2018)

Or you can just make do with the villager’s requests and make money that way.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 29, 2018)

I think he means the 8 items offered for the event.


----------



## arbra (Jan 29, 2018)

Remnantique said:


> Is 8 the max you can have of it? Why 8 for your campsite?



There is no max, but there is currently only 8 spaces for villagers at your campsite, so anymore than 8 placed will always be empty.  Also, I think with the size of the rink, only 8 can be placed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> I think he means the 8 items offered for the event.



No, 8 mini ice rinks........it is the most that you can place and still have villagers interact with all of them (very rarely....I currently have 8 kites, and only once have all 8 been used at one time).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Or you can just make do with the villager’s requests and make money that way.



True. But people who complete alot of  villager's requests obtain alot of snowflakes, and then this is a way to optimize the use of them.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you for the tip! I'm making use of it now


----------



## Imbri (Jan 29, 2018)

I see; sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome!  Thanks for the tip!  I paid off my camper update last week so now I need to make some bells.


----------

